# I had just planned on doing yard work this weekend and ended up with another V



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

My Vizsla, Lucy, passed away unexpectedly and life has not been the same since. My girlfriend and I have had a pretty tough time with it and even our other dog has been really out of sorts. We woke up Saturday and turned on the TV while eating lunch and saw that vizslas were being featured on the show Dogs 101 when we were flipping channels. We decided that by Christmas, we would like to have another Vizsla. We ran some errands and then got on our computers when we got home and started looking up breeders. I spoke with several who had some litters planned in the future and one breeder who had a few puppies available right now but I didn't get a good feeling from her. I got in the shower at to get ready to go to dinner and I could hear my girlfriend telling me to get out of the shower immediately. I thought something horrible had happened. She came running in the room with her iPad and told me I had to see what she had found. It was right around 8:15pm. She showed me that she ran across an ad on Craigslist that had been posted at 7:40pm, while we were looking. It was a 5-month old Vizsla who had been purchased by a family who didn't understand the exercise requirements of a vizsla puppy and the family was located about 30 minutes away, here in Central Florida. I emailed her immediately and the owners called me within 10 minutes. They told me about this young male and how they didn't feel that they had the time to give him the life he deserved. They wanted to give him to a good family who understood the breed and what they were getting into. We met them Sunday morning and long story short, I am now owned by the little boy below. He is 5-months old, AKC registered, neutered, up to date on his shots, and has all his paperwork. The family paid an insane amount of money for him from a puppy store and he probably came from somewhat of a puppy mill. I have the breeder's name at home and they are located in Kansas but he is a sweet boy, he needed a home, and I had one. He is a little on the skinny side and whoever docked his tail didn't seem to know what they were doing because it looks too long to me but I'm not worried about it. It definitely is not how I planned on getting my next dog and I am not even sure if I was completely ready but it just happened kind of fast and felt right. I am pretty excited about him and like my dad said, I was due for some good fortune  They name that they had given him was Evo. I wanted to change his name to Gus but my girlfriend says that she doesn't feel right about changing his name and confusing him further. I kind of agree but really wish I could change it and feel good about it. I adopted a boxer about 8 years ago and I kept his name, even though I wasn't in love with it. Below are a few pics of him: <br><Br>


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

He's adorable. It's awesome that you were able to give him a new home.

Congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow - what a great story. Congrats!. If you are ever in the Tampa area, let me know. Would love to get some Vs together as we have a few around here.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great story - it was just meant to happen. He looks like a lovely puppy. Glad you both found each other. 

I know a few people who have changed their names and it has been fine, so if it really bothers you go for it.

I think your luck is about to change and I am sure he will cheer you both up.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow...this sounds so much like my story!! Only Cole, (wanted to change it to Opie or Andy but I didn't!) is my first Vizsla!! 

He had some issues because he had spent the first five months with a family who unknowingly was neglecting him in all aspects. We are still working on things. Your boy even LOOKS like mine! Evo is so beautiful though, great color! I wish I had that color collar! It brings out his gorgeous eyes! Good Luck to you and your new family member! Sounds like this was meant to be for you all!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a lovely story and a super dog. Maybe fate conspired and it all was meant to be this last weekend 

I hope he is settling in ok.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful story - Congratulations on the new V!
I believe at this young age you can rename the puppy (especially if you don't like "Evo", cute name by the way).
Our rescue girl Skyy came with her name and we decided to keep it 
Best wishes!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure you can rename. Bailey came to us as Moose, which we changed to Repo. 

That was a few days before I had a glass of Bailey's Irish Cream, looked at the color of that creamy and delicious liquor - Looked at our new Vizsla - and BAM! there was his name. 

Bailey's Wildest Dream.

Enjoy your new Hungarian Pointer.. Make him yours in every way. You belong to him. :
RBD


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great story! Congratulations!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, satellitebeach... I just don't have the words to describe how HAPPY I am for you!! I remember when you lost your Lucy, and what a tragedy that was. Now there is more sweetness and light in your life! Congratulations!!

My boy Willie was approximately one or two years old when I got him out of the dog pound. He had been a stray, and so nobody really knew his name. I had no choice, really, but to give him a new name. I named him after my dear departed Dad.  

Anyhow, Willie had no problem at all learning his new name. Evo is a cute name, but still, I believe you can call him by another name without any issues. Some friends of mine had a yellow Lab a while back. Wife called the dog Crystal, husband called the dog Scooter... Dog came to both names! LOL!

Yes, I think that your finding Evo was just meant to be!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! Haha mswhipple dogs WILL come to two names! My mom calls Cole by the name we thought was cute, Andy! He comes waggling! He LOVES "Aaaaaandyyyyyyy!!" lol

I think whatever you want will work, satellite each!! <3


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

One thing I noticed tonight that it is pretty tough to tell the difference between Evo and "no!"? I don't want the little guy to think he is in trouble when I say his name or just think I am saying his name when he is in trouble.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

He's adorable! <3 Sounds like our story with Cooper. We decided to keep his name, but we usually call him "goober" because he's such a sweet klutz of a puppy!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby - he sure is a handsome boy! So happy for you...it certainly seems like fate!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What a cutie! Congratulations - I am very happy for you as well! It's hard to imagine losing a pup at such a young age. Obviously your family and Evo both needed each other. I can imagine the urgency in your girlfriend's voice trying to get you out of the shower! . That was an emergency!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Congratulations! He is very cute! Same here -- it didn't happen the way we planned to get our first V (supposedly next year) but someone had backed out at the last minute and voila, insta-puppy! :-D 

You are both lucky to have each other!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Love your work!!! 8) Regardless of his heritage, it's great that he has landed on his feet with an experienced V family.

As for his name, change it!!! Evo sounds silly. Gus suits him judging by his pics!! 

I got Zsa Zsa when she was 13 months old. She had another name which will never be spoken or written again. It took her about a day to realise she was now Zsa Zsa......  

Astro was re homed to me when he was 6.5 months. But, I stuck with Astro, as it really does suit him. (Think the Jetsons cartoon dog Astro and you'll have some idea of his personality   

I reckon Gus sounds freakin cool!!! Welcome Gus!!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats on the pup!  Great story and exciting times ahead.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

I think we have decided to rename him Scotch. (I don't even drink the stuff but I just thought the color looked appropriate) The name he came with, Evo, didn't bother me as much as the idea that it could cause problems trying to train him, because it sounds so much like the word "no". If he ever slips out of his collar, in an emergency situation, the last thing I want is for him to think he is getting in trouble when I am calling for him.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Scotch, nice name, is he a blend or single malt??


----------

